# Geryi Piranha Vs Mouse



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

He wasn't exactly hungry but put on a good show regardless!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Awesome video


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Ægir said:


> Awesome video


Thanks! I'm going to do another in a few weeks when he is actually hungry. I've been feeding him every 2-3 days lately... I'd like to see what he does if he hasn't eaten for 2 weeks.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Yessss!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Ahmed said:


> Yessss!











im not gonna lie im dyin to see the new video when it comes out
cool fish


----------

